# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Ամեն ինչ ցանցերի մասին

## Dar

Հրավիրում եմ ցանցային ադմիններին..զրուցենք, վիճաբանենք համ. ցանցերի մասին, նորություններ, հարցեր, խնդիրներ...նաև WI-FI

----------


## Dar

Ժողովուրդ,մասնագետներ,ով ծանոթ Tonze AW-6200   սարքի հետ? ասւմ են կարելի ե ուժեղացնել,...ով գիտի,ինչպես?

----------


## Աթեիստ

Ես երեկ լսեցի, որ Tonze-ների մեջ դնում են PLanet 4033-ի ծրագիր, իսկ նրանն արդեն 
http://(AP-IP)/initgain.asp
http://(AP-IP)/hwset.asp
http://(AP-IP)/radius.asp
էջերում (մասնավորապես initgain-ով) հասցնում են տեսականորեն մինչև 400mW (խորհուրդ է տրվում մինչև 200mW):

----------


## Armeno

Ո՞նց են LAN կաբելով ցանց սարքում

----------


## NoemI

Բնականաբար սկզբում սկսում են տեխնիկական մասից. Անցկացնում են մալուխը համակարգիչի մոտից միչև «հաբ» կամ «սվիչ». Ամրացնում են կոնեկտորները և միացնում ցանցաին քարտին մի կողմը, իսկ հաջորդը հաբ-ին կամ սվիչին. Կախված թե ինչ նպատակով պատրաստվում ցանցը. Սովորաբար համակարգիչներից մեկը դառնում է «սերվեռ» այսինքն գլխավոր. Այնուհետ գալիս է ծրագրային մասը.

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց



> Ժողովուրդ,մասնագետներ,ով ծանոթ Tonze AW-6200   սարքի հետ? ասւմ են կարելի ե ուժեղացնել,...ով գիտի,ինչպես?


Որպես խորհուրդ պետք է թոխնել գործարանաին վիճակին. բացատրեմ թե ինչու
1.Երբ բարցրացնում ես հզորությունը ապա դա բերում է սարքի աշխատանքաին ծանրաբեռման, հետեվաբար կրճատում է սարքի երկարակեցությունը
2.Գոյություն ունի ազդանշան/աղմուկ հարաբերություն այսինքն օգտակար ազդանշանը տեղ է հասնում աղավաղված տեսքով.

Հետեվաբար ցանկալի ուժեղացնել ոչ թե սարքը, այլ աննտենան ընտրել ավելի հզոր

----------


## Armeno

Ես հենց ծրագրայինի մասին էի խոսում

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
մեկ էլ Հաբը սֆիչից ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում

----------


## linus

> Ես հենց ծրագրայինի մասին էի խոսում
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> մեկ էլ Հաբը սֆիչից ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում


հաբը և սվիչը տարբեր մակարդակի սարքեր են. ոնց որ տաքսին և երթուղային տաքսին (մառշռուտկեն) հաբը ստանալով ինֆորմացիան ուղարկում է բոլոր իրեն կպած բոլոր պորտերին, իսկ սվիչը ուղարկում է իմիննը են պորտին, որին ուղղված է:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> հաբը և սվիչը տարբեր մակարդակի սարքեր են. ոնց որ տաքսին և երթուղային տաքսին (մառշռուտկեն) հաբը ստանալով ինֆորմացիան ուղարկում է բոլոր իրեն կպած բոլոր պորտերին, իսկ սվիչը ուղարկում է իմիննը են պորտին, որին ուղղված է:


Բավական մատչելի ու ճիշտ բացատրություն:

----------


## Hrayr

Ժողովուրդ ցանցի հետ կապված մի հատ խնդիր ունեմ: Ping եմ անում նօրմալ տեսնում է, բայց անունը կանչում եմ չկա: Ծանոթ բան է>?

----------


## linus

> Ժողովուրդ ցանցի հետ կապված մի հատ խնդիր ունեմ: Ping եմ անում նօրմալ տեսնում է, բայց անունը կանչում եմ չկա: Ծանոթ բան է>?


պինգ անում ես ինչ պորտին, ու որ պորտին ես դիմում որ չի բացում, եթե բրաուզերով ես փորցում բացել և չի բացում, ապա հնարավոր է վեբ սերվեր չի դրած, կամ սերվերն ունի խնդիրներ

*Cassiopeia* իմիջայլոց ասեմ որ ես ընդհանրապես ցանցերից հեռու մարդ եմ  :Smile:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ժողովուրդ ցանցի հետ կապված մի հատ խնդիր ունեմ: Ping եմ անում նօրմալ տեսնում է, բայց անունը կանչում եմ չկա: Ծանոթ բան է>?


Սա կարող է լինել մի քանի պատճառներով.
1. (Ամենահավանական) Ստուգիր, Local Area Connection-ի պարամետրերում, արդյո՞ք ինստալ արած է File and Printer sharing for Microsoft Networks ծառայությունը:
2. Ստուգիր աշխատող service-ներում, ցանցի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ աշխատու՞մ է թե ոչ:

1. և 2. կետերը ստուգիր երկու համակարգիչներում էլ:

----------


## HardRock

Ժող. ես ինձ սիստեմնի ադմին չէի համարի, ես կարծում եմ այդ մասնագիտությունը լուրջ բան ա, բայց որոշ բաներ գիտեմ ու ավելացնեմ, նախ առաջինը լան կարտայի վրա դնում ես IP, որը սովորաբար լինում է 192.168.0.*, * պետքա լինի 1-255
հետո մասկան,  255.255.255.0 սա հիմնականում ինքնա ավելացնում,  միացնում մալուխը, քոնեկտրը ճիշտ խփած միացնում կոմպին, ու սվիչին, հետո կոմպը միացնու արդեն եղած WORKGROUP-ին կամ DOMAIN- ին, ռեստարտից հետո պետքա ցանցը աշխատի:

----------


## NetX

> բայց անունը կանչում եմ չկա:


Անիմաստ ա քննարկել հարցը եթե հարցադրումը պարզ չի...
ինչ ա նշանակում "բայց անունը կանչում եմ չկա"...
դրա տակ շատ բան կարելի ա հասկանալ սկսած նրանից, որ www էջ չի բացում վերջացրած "բայց անունը կանչում եմ չկա"-ն համակարգիչ ա որի մեջ փորձում ա մտնի...

*Հրո* հարցադրումդ ճիշտ ձևակերպի !

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Սա կարող է լինել մի քանի պատճառներով.
> 1. (Ամենահավանական) Ստուգիր, Local Area Connection-ի պարամետրերում, արդյո՞ք ինստալ արած է File and Printer sharing for Microsoft Networks ծառայությունը:
> 2. Ստուգիր աշխատող service-ներում, ցանցի հետ կապված ամեն ինչ աշխատու՞մ է թե ոչ:
> 
> 1. և 2. կետերը ստուգիր երկու համակարգիչներում էլ:


եթե խնդիրը քննարկվում ա մի Win կոմպից միուսի մեջ մտնելու համար
ապա լիովին բավարա ա մտնող կոմպի մեջ ինստալլ արած լինի միայն Client for MS Networks, իսկ որի մեջ մտնում են File and Printer sharing for MS Networks: !
(2 դեպքում էլ TCP/IP'ին իհարկե պարտադիր ա)

----------


## NoemI

Միանշանակ հարցը պարզ չէ

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Ժողովուրդ ցանցի հետ կապված մի հատ խնդիր ունեմ: Ping եմ անում նօրմալ տեսնում է, բայց անունը կանչում եմ չկա: Ծանոթ բան է>?



Մեկ հարց. ping-ը ip-ով ես անում, թե անունով:
Եթե ip-ով է տեսնում, ապա համակարգչիդ մեջ չի աշխատում DNS-ը (Domain Name Service): Նման խնդրի առաջ կանգնել եմ, պարզվել է՝ վիրուս է:

----------


## NoemI

Կարող էք օգնել ինչ ռադիոմոդեմ տեղադրեմ, որպեսի 7-կմ տարածության վրա կարողանա ապահովել 1.5մբիտ/վ լինկ, 2.4գՀրց լինի, աշխատելու է Երևանում

----------


## Lonely

Մի հատ հարց )) Ոնց կարամ ասենք Զեյթունից Էրեբունի ցանց սարքեմ առանց արմենթելի ?

----------


## NoemI

> Մի հատ հարց )) Ոնց կարամ ասենք Զեյթունից Էրեբունի ցանց սարքեմ առանց արմենթելի ?


Եթե ուղիղ տեսանելիությու կա, ապա ամենահարմարը ռադիո մոդեմներ տեղադրելն է, բայց ետքան հեռու լավ լինկ ստանալը դժվար կլինի

----------


## Zangezur

Ես ու մեր շենքից մեկը լանով կպել ենք. Նենց ծրագիր կա, որ կարողանանք վիդեո կամ աուդիո տարբերկաներով իրար հետ կապնվենք,  և նենց ծրագիր կա, որ ես իրա կոմպը  ղեկավարեմ ու իրա էկրանը տենամ: ԼանՎիզօր ծրագիր գրած էր որ անումա, բայց չստացվեց

----------


## firewall

radmin

----------


## Dar

> Կարող էք օգնել ինչ ռադիոմոդեմ տեղադրեմ, որպեսի 7-կմ տարածության վրա կարողանա ապահովել 1.5մբիտ/վ լինկ, 2.4գՀրց լինի, աշխատելու է Երևանում


Ինչ ուզում ես օգտագօրծիր-Dlink,Tonze,Trendnet..Դրանք բոլորն ել նույնն են.. կամ Cisco,Mikrotik..դրանք թանկ են..կարևորը անտեննան լավը լինի խորհուրդ կտամ California..

----------


## Armen.181

իւՆԴՐՈՒՄ եմ օգնեք, մենք շենքւմ ցանց ենք քաշել և օգտվում ենք IP-ից ,բայց ցանկանում ենք օգտվել ՍԵՐՎԵՐԱՅԻՆ համակառգից օգնեք ստեղծել

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ես ու մեր շենքից մեկը լանով կպել ենք. Նենց ծրագիր կա, որ կարողանանք վիդեո կամ աուդիո տարբերկաներով իրար հետ կապնվենք,  և նենց ծրագիր կա, որ ես իրա կոմպը  ղեկավարեմ ու իրա էկրանը տենամ: ԼանՎիզօր ծրագիր գրած էր որ անումա, բայց չստացվեց



mail ասա ուղարկեմ

----------


## Kuk

> Ես ու մեր շենքից մեկը լանով կպել ենք. Նենց ծրագիր կա, որ կարողանանք վիդեո կամ աուդիո տարբերկաներով իրար հետ կապնվենք,  և *նենց ծրագիր կա, որ ես իրա կոմպը  ղեկավարեմ ու իրա էկրանը տենամ:* ԼանՎիզօր ծրագիր գրած էր որ անումա, բայց չստացվեց


Radmin

----------


## Artgeo

> իւՆԴՐՈՒՄ եմ օգնեք, մենք շենքւմ ցանց ենք քաշել և օգտվում ենք IP-ից ,բայց ցանկանում ենք օգտվել ՍԵՐՎԵՐԱՅԻՆ համակառգից օգնեք ստեղծել


Էս նախադասությունը չհասկացա, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում սերվերային  :Think:

----------


## Armen.181

> Էս նախադասությունը չհասկացա, ի՞նչ ա նշանակում սերվերային


այսինք ցանցում  լինի  մեկ գլիւավոր կամպ վորի օգնությամբ ցանցում եղած կոմպերը կարող են ֆայլեր պահեն գլիւավոր կոմպի մեջ:

----------


## Artgeo

> այսինք ցանցում  լինի  մեկ գլիւավոր կամպ վորի օգնությամբ ցանցում եղած կոմպերը կարող են ֆայլեր պահեն գլիւավոր կոմպի մեջ:


Էդ սովորական լանով կարող եք անել, կամ էլ գլխավոր կոմպի մեջ որևէ ֆտպ ծրագիր գցեք ու բրաոզերում այդ կոմպի IP-ն հավաքելով մյուս կոմպերից, կբացվի այդ ֆտպ-ն:
Օրինակ http://www.wftpserver.com/

----------


## Armen.181

> Էդ սովորական լանով կարող եք անել, կամ էլ գլխավոր կոմպի մեջ որևէ ֆտպ ծրագիր գցեք ու բրաոզերում այդ կոմպի IP-ն հավաքելով մյուս կոմպերից, կբացվի այդ ֆտպ-ն:
> Օրինակ http://www.wftpserver.com/


իսկ հնարավոր ա ետ ծրագրով կեղծ  ip-ներ ստեղծել ,օրինակ ցանցին hi line  ինտերնետ մացնելու  պետք է 'ինչքան գիտեմ ,կամ կա մեկ ուրիշ ծրագր վորը կարողանում է:  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> իսկ հնարավոր ա ետ ծրագրով կեղծ  ip-ներ ստեղծել ,օրինակ ցանցին hi line  ինտերնետ մացնելու  պետք է 'ինչքան գիտեմ ,կամ կա մեկ ուրիշ ծրագր վորը կարողանում է:


Ի՞նչ ա նշանակում «կեղծ IP-ներ»  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Երևի նկատի ունի` փոխած IP>

----------


## Armen.181

կեղծ ip-ով սերվերը կապ է հաստատուն ցանում եղած կոմպերի հետ իսկ իրականով ip-ով կպնում է ինտերնետ բացի այդ կեղծ ip-ով գլիւավոր կոմպը ինտերնետ է ապահովում ցանցում եղած կոմպերին  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> կեղծ ip-ով սերվերը կապ է հաստատուն ցանում եղած կոմպերի հետ իսկ իրականով ip-ով կպնում է ինտերնետ բացի այդ կեղծ ip-ով գլիւավոր կոմպը ինտերնետ է ապահովում ցանցում եղած կոմպերին


Ինչքան հասկացա, խոսքը լոկալ IP-ի մասին է: Ձեր կոմպերը իրար ինչո՞վ են միանում

----------


## Armen.181

լոկալ ip-ով 192.168.1.(1-5)  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

> լոկալ ip-ով 192.168.1.(1-5)


Դե վերջ, գլխավոր կոմպի վրա, որի վրա ուզում ես ՖՏՊ սարքել, գցում ես ՖՏՊ սերվեր (օրինակ էն վերևում գրվածը) ու աշխատացնում ես, հետո էդ ֆտպ մտնում ես այդ կոմպի IP-ին հավաքելով, էս ներսից:
Դրսից էլ ես ուզո՞ւմ, որ բացվի

----------


## Armen.181

իսկ հնարավոր առանց գլիւավոր կամպւտրի ցանցւմ ինտերնետ լինի որովհետև ասում են որ եթե գլիւավոր կոմպը անջատած լինի մյուսները ինտերնետ չեն կարա մտնեն  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Եթե սեռվերից բացի, ուրիշ կոմպ ունենա ինետ, ապա ինձ թվումա, որ մյուսներն էլ կունենան.  :Think:

----------


## Armen.181

> Եթե սեռվերից բացի, ուրիշ կոմպ ունենա ինետ, ապա ինձ թվումա, որ մյուսներն էլ կունենան.


եթե սեռվեր անջատած ա արդյոք ցանցը գործում է  :Think:

----------


## Axlqalaq

> Դրսից էլ ես ուզո՞ւմ, որ բացվի


ինչքան փորձել եմ մեկա` ձև չկա: բայց լոկալում ըլնումա դաժե ֆոռում բացել.....P.S. արդեն բացելեմ ....

----------


## VisTolog

Պիտի որ հա, գործի: Դե ինձ թվումա, դա կախվածա նրանից, թե ցանցն ինչ ձևա քաշած:

----------


## Artgeo

> եթե սեռվեր անջատած ա արդյոք ցանցը գործում է


Սերվեր ասելով ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես
Կարո՞ղ ես ցանցիդ կառուցվածքը ներկայացնել, ինչո՞վ են կպած իրար, ինչո՞վ ես ինտերնետ դուրս գալիս:

----------


## VisTolog

> Սերվեր ասելով ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունես
> Կարո՞ղ ես ցանցիդ կառուցվածքը ներկայացնել, ինչո՞վ են կպած իրար, ինչո՞վ ես ինտերնետ դուրս գալիս:


Էն կոմպը, որից որ ինետա գնում մյուս կոմպերին

----------


## Armen.181

> Պիտի որ հա, գործի: Դե ինձ թվումա, դա կախվածա նրանից, թե ցանցն ինչ ձևա քաշած:


ցանցին միացած են 5 կոմպ և բոլոր 5-ն ել միացված են լոկալ քարտից սվիչ ( 8 մւտքանի է ) կարճ ասած ուզում էինք վոր  կաբելը մտներ սվիչ և բոլորս ունենաիք արագ ինտերնետ, բայց հետո իմացանք վոր ցանցը սերվերայն պետք է լինի ու եթե սերվերը անջատած լինի ապա ինտերնետ չի լինի:կարողա ճիշտ չի  :Think:

----------


## Artgeo

> ցանցին միացած են 5 կոմպ և բոլոր 5-ն ել միացված են լոկալ քարտից սվիչ ( 8 մւտքանի է ) կարճ ասած ուզում էինք վոր  կաբելը մտներ սվիչ և բոլորս ունենաիք արագ ինտերնետ, բայց հետո իմացանք վոր ցանցը սերվերայն պետք է լինի ու եթե սերվերը անջատած լինի ապա ինտերնետ չի լինի:կարողա ճիշտ չի


Չէ, ճիշտ չի: Սվիտչը պիտի միացրած լինի: 
ի՞նչ ինտերնետ եք ուզում միացնել:

----------


## VisTolog

> ցանցին միացած են 5 կոմպ և բոլոր 5-ն ել միացված են լոկալ քարտից սվիչ ( 8 մւտքանի է ) կարճ ասած ուզում էինք վոր  կաբելը մտներ սվիչ և բոլորս ունենաիք արագ ինտերնետ, բայց հետո իմացանք վոր ցանցը սերվերայն պետք է լինի ու եթե սերվերը անջատած լինի ապա ինտերնետ չի լինի:կարողա ճիշտ չի


Դե դուք էլ, սեռվերից բացի ուրիշ էլ ունեցեք, եթե դա է խնդիրը:

----------


## Armen.181

ցվիչը 24 ժամ միացված է , hi line- ի անսահմանափակ փաթետ

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Դե դուք էլ, սեռվերից բացի ուրիշ էլ ունեցեք, եթե դա է խնդիրը:


ճիշտ ես նկատել բայց դա հնարավոր է  :Think:

----------


## VisTolog

Սվիչից միայն մե՞կ հատա սեռվերի համար նախատեսված.

----------


## Armen.181

> Սվիչից միայն մե՞կ հատա սեռվերի համար նախատեսված.


ներկա պահի մենք օգտվւմ ենք լոկալ ip-ից  և  տեղյակ չէի որ' այսինքն հնարավոր երբ սեռվերը  անջատած է ստեղծել մի նոր սեռվեր և տալ նրան ինտերնետի ip-ն  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Համակարգչիս վրա Windows Xp է տեղադրված, ուզում եմ 2 ինտերնետ կանալներ միացնեմ իրար, այսինխն՝ հիմա cornet-ի 152KB-ն ուզում եմ միացնեմ Hiline-ի 1MB ին, 2նել մտնեն կոմպ ու դուրս գան սվիչի միջոցով

----------


## Aleks-90

Ես  ADSL-ով ինտերնետ եմ ստանւմ ու ուզւմ եմ այդ կապը բաժանեմ իմ մյուս համակարգիչների վրա. Ես սեռվերի համակարգչի վրա տեղադրել եմ երկրորդ Lan Card, ես հենց ակտիվացնւմ եմ  Local Area Connection 2-ը իմ ինտեռնետը կորումա, բայց հենց պասիվացնւմ եմ գալիսա.
Ես   երկու Connection-ին ել   տվել եմ  հասցեներ,   Local Area Connection-ին` IP-192.168.1.2
default geteway-192.168.1.1     DNS- 192.168.1.1  , 
իսկ   Local Area Connection 2-ին`  IP-192.168.2.1 (geteway  DNS չեմ տվել).  
Եթե կարող եք ինձ ուղղություն տվեք թե ես ինչպես միացնեմ որ  ճիշտ լինի և Connection 2-ը
Enable անելուց  ինտերնետս չանջատվի :

----------


## Reh32

իսկ  մի  գիրք  կասեք  որով  հնարավոր  է  կարդալ  ցանցերի  մասին

----------


## C i S c 0

> Ես  ADSL-ով ինտերնետ եմ ստանւմ ու ուզւմ եմ այդ կապը բաժանեմ իմ մյուս համակարգիչների վրա. Ես սեռվերի համակարգչի վրա տեղադրել եմ երկրորդ Lan Card, ես հենց ակտիվացնւմ եմ  Local Area Connection 2-ը իմ ինտեռնետը կորումա, բայց հենց պասիվացնւմ եմ գալիսա.
> Ես   երկու Connection-ին ել   տվել եմ  հասցեներ,   Local Area Connection-ին` IP-192.168.1.2
> default geteway-192.168.1.1     DNS- 192.168.1.1  , 
> իսկ   Local Area Connection 2-ին`  IP-192.168.2.1 (geteway  DNS չեմ տվել).  
> Եթե կարող եք ինձ ուղղություն տվեք թե ես ինչպես միացնեմ որ  ճիշտ լինի և Connection 2-ը
> Enable անելուց  ինտերնետս չանջատվի :


Ճիշտ ասաց շատ անհասկանալիա, քո մոտ ո՞նց ա ներքին ցանցը սարքած լաներով՞ և քո իսկական ինետի IP ո՞րնա։

----------


## Edz

> իսկ  մի  գիրք  կասեք  որով  հնարավոր  է  կարդալ  ցանցերի  մասին


http://www.sharing.ru/dl/1385/olifer...anie.djvu.html

----------

Reh32 (11.01.2010)

----------


## Shah

> Ես հենց ծրագրայինի մասին էի խոսում
> 
> Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց
> մեկ էլ Հաբը սֆիչից ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում




	 	 HUB -ը դա ցանցային սարքավորում է, որը նախատեսված է մեկ սեգմենտի մեջ մի քանի Ethernet սարքեր միավորելու համար:


 SWITCH -ը դա ցանցային սարքավորում է, որը նախատեսված է մեկ սեգմենտի մեջ մի քանի Ethernet սարքեր միավորելու համար, ի տարբերություն HUB-ի SWITCH-ը տրաֆիկը ուղարկում է կոնկրետ ստացողի հասցեյին, բացառությամբ լայնահաղորդիչ տրաֆիկը FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF մակ հասցեյով:


 ROUTER -ը ցանցային սարքավորում է, որը հիմնված ցանցի տոպոլագիայի ինֆորմացիայից և որոշակի ներքին կարգավորման դրույթներից կախված, որոնք գտնվում են ցանցային մակարդակի վրա (3-րդ մակարդակ), ուղղորդում է պակետները տարբեր ցանցային սեգմենտներին:

----------


## AMzone

> SWITCH -ը դա ցանցային սարքավորում է, որը նախատեսված է մեկ սեգմենտի մեջ մի քանի Ethernet սարքեր միավորելու համար, ի տարբերություն HUB-ի SWITCH-ը տրաֆիկը ուղարկում է կոնկրետ ստացողի հասցեյին, բացառությամբ լայնահաղորդիչ տրաֆիկը FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF մակ հասցեյով:
> 
> 
> ROUTER -ը ցանցային սարքավորում է, որը հիմնված ցանցի տոպոլագիայի ինֆորմացիայից և որոշակի ներքին կարգավորման դրույթներից կախված, որոնք գտնվում են ցանցային մակարդակի վրա (3-րդ մակարդակ), ուղղորդում է պակետները տարբեր ցանցային սեգմենտներին:


Layer 3 SWITCH  -ները նույն հնարավությունները ունեն ինչ ROUTER

----------


## Shah

Շնորհակալ եմ նկատելու համար: 

Ինչ հասկացել եմ ու գիտեմ` փորցեմ արտահայտել, եթե ինչ որ մեկը ավելացնի միայն ուրախ կլինեմ: 

Կոմուտացնող մարշրուտիզատորներում, ինչպես նաև ավանդական մարշրուտիզատորներում, պակետների մշակումը կատարում է ընդանուր նշանակության պրոցեսորի օգնությամբ: Բայց, ի տարբերություն ավանդական մարշրուտիզատորների կոմուտացնող մարշրուտիզատորները օգտագորշոմ են ընդանուր պրոցեսորը միայն կառավարելու համար (control-plane), իսկ տվյալների փոխանցումը (data plane) իրականացվում է մասնագիտացված ինտեգրացված գերարագ միկրոսխեմաների օգնությամբ (application scesific integrated circuit – ASIC): Եվ քանի որ պրոցեսորը չի մասնակցում տվյալների փոխանցմանը հետևաբար ֆիզիկական արագությունը տվյալների փոխանցման համար հասնում է մաքսիմալին: 

նշեմ. 

* տվյալ սարքավորումները կարող են տվյալներ փոխանցելու համար օգտագործել մարշրուտիզացիայի պրոտոկոլներ (RIP/RIPv2, OSPF, BGP4, IS-IS և այլն): 

* L3 switch-երը ոչ բոլոր պրոտոկոլների հետ կարող են աշխատել, դրանք աշխատում են միայն իրենց "հայտնի" պրոտոկոլների հետ: /նենց որ մինչ գնելը մի հատ համոզվի արդյո՞ք դա "քո համար" ա:

/ճիշտն ասած առավելությունը չեմ հասկանում, եթե ցանցումդ 1000 մեքենայից ավել չես միացնելու... իսկ գների առումով մի քանի անգամ ավելի թանգ են L3 switch-երը... իմաստը ո՞րն ա:

Եվ վերջում կցանկանայի ի գիտություն պատկերեմ OSI (Open System Interconnection) մոդելը: 
800px-Osi-1.jpg

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.09.2010), Varzor (30.06.2011)

----------


## min-mak

Ժող սենց մի հարց ունեմ`
ունեմ լոկալ ցանց(12 համակարգիչ և 1 սերվեր), ինտերնետը Հայլայնա, մոդեմից կաբելը մտնում է սերվեր, սերվերից էլ մյուս կոմպերն են ստանում ինտերնետ սվիչի միջոցով: Հիմա հարցս հետևյալնա` կարող եմ մոդեմից ելնող կաբելը ոչ թե միացնեմ սերվերին այլ միացնեմ սվիչին և ցանցի մյուս կոմպերը ինտերնետ ստանան ոչ թե սերվերից այլ սվիչի միջոցով մոդեմից: Ասեմ նաև որ մոդեմի մոդելը կարևոր չի քանի որ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում մոդեմը կարող ենք փոխել, նաև սվիչը կարող ենք փոխել ռաութերով եթե դա էլ հարկավոր լինի: Եթե հնարավոր է ապա խնդրանքս էնա որ մի քիչ մանրամասն բացատրեք թե դա ոնց է արվում

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող բացարձակ անտեղյակ եմ համակարգչային ցանցից: Ուզում եմ մեկ մոդեմով 2 համակարգիչ ինետ մնտի: ուզում եմ անլար միանալ:մոտավորապես ինչքան կնստի սարքերը վրես: մյուս կոմպը հարևանիսն ա նույն շենքի նույն հարկի: Համել օրանժի մոդեմ ա հնարավոր ա որ օրինակ միշտ իմ կոմպին միացրած լինի բայց հարևանս մտնի ինետ անգամ այն ժամանակ երբ իմ կոմպը անջատած ա???

----------


## Edz

> Ժող սենց մի հարց ունեմ`
> ունեմ լոկալ ցանց(12 համակարգիչ և 1 սերվեր), ինտերնետը Հայլայնա, մոդեմից կաբելը մտնում է սերվեր, սերվերից էլ մյուս կոմպերն են ստանում ինտերնետ սվիչի միջոցով: Հիմա հարցս հետևյալնա` կարող եմ մոդեմից ելնող կաբելը ոչ թե միացնեմ սերվերին այլ միացնեմ սվիչին և ցանցի մյուս կոմպերը ինտերնետ ստանան ոչ թե սերվերից այլ սվիչի միջոցով մոդեմից: Ասեմ նաև որ մոդեմի մոդելը կարևոր չի քանի որ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում մոդեմը կարող ենք փոխել, նաև սվիչը կարող ենք փոխել ռաութերով եթե դա էլ հարկավոր լինի: Եթե հնարավոր է ապա խնդրանքս էնա որ մի քիչ մանրամասն բացատրեք թե դա ոնց է արվում


Կարող ես, միայն պետքա մոդեմտ կարգավորես, որ ինքը աշխատի որպես Router: Էտ շատ հեշտա անելը, ուղակի կախված կլինի մոդեմիցտ, այսինքն կարծում եմ որ ամեն մոդեմ պիտի իրա WEB ինտերֆեյսը ունենա, ուզում եմ ասեմ, մոդեմները ինտերֆեյսներով պիտի որ տարբերվեն: Եթե հարցեր լինեն գրի, կօգնեմ մոդեմը կարգավորելու հարցում  :Jpit: 

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  17:43 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  17:34 ----------




> Ժող բացարձակ անտեղյակ եմ համակարգչային ցանցից: Ուզում եմ մեկ մոդեմով 2 համակարգիչ ինետ մնտի: ուզում եմ անլար միանալ:մոտավորապես ինչքան կնստի սարքերը վրես: մյուս կոմպը հարևանիսն ա նույն շենքի նույն հարկի: Համել օրանժի մոդեմ ա հնարավոր ա որ օրինակ միշտ իմ կոմպին միացրած լինի բայց հարևանս մտնի ինետ անգամ այն ժամանակ երբ իմ կոմպը անջատած ա???


Հնարավոր չի որ մոդեմը կպցնես քո կոմպին ու իրարից անխախ ինտերնետ ունանաք, այսինք եթե դու քո կոմպը անջատես հարեւանը ինտերնետ չի ունենա, իսկ եթե ուզում ես դա նենց անես որ իրարից անխ  լինեք, կարծում եմ պիտի սենց մի բան անեք http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...-320-ZTE-MF637

DIR-320-ը կարծեմ 20 000 - 25 000 դրամի կարգի պիտի լինի դե մոդեմն էլ ինչքան գիտեմ Orange-ը անվճարա տալիս

Դե էտ ամեն ինչից բացի էլ կկարողանաք մի հատ էլ արտաքին HDD միացնեք Router-ին ու ասենք ընդհանուր File Server ունենալ  (ես ուղակի կողքից թեման ծաղկացնում եմ  :Jpit:  )

----------

Shah (31.08.2010)

----------


## min-mak

> Կարող ես, միայն պետքա մոդեմտ կարգավորես, որ ինքը աշխատի որպես Router: Էտ շատ հեշտա անելը, ուղակի կախված կլինի մոդեմիցտ, այսինքն կարծում եմ որ ամեն մոդեմ պիտի իրա WEB ինտերֆեյսը ունենա, ուզում եմ ասեմ, մոդեմները ինտերֆեյսներով պիտի որ տարբերվեն: Եթե հարցեր լինեն գրի, կօգնեմ մոդեմը կարգավորելու հարցում


մերսի, բայց արդեն խնդիրը լուծել եմ, պարզապես մոդեմից հելնող կաբելը միացրել եմ սերվերին, սերվերից էլ սվիչի միջոցով ցրվում է լոկալ կոմպերին

----------


## Shah

> մերսի, բայց արդեն խնդիրը լուծել եմ, պարզապես մոդեմից հելնող կաբելը միացրել եմ սերվերին, սերվերից էլ սվիչի միջոցով ցրվում է լոկալ կոմպերին


Փաստորեն խնդրիդ լուծումը չգտար. Բայց EDZ-ի ասած վարիանտը լավն էր..

----------


## Nnn

Ողջույն կարող եք օգնել
Ուզում եմ տանը ներքին ցանց ստեղծել երկու համակարգիչներիս մեջ, բայց որ երկուսն էլ ինտերնետով ապահովվեն
Մեկիս ՕՀ-ն Վին յոթ է, իսկ մյուսը xp
Խնդիրն են է որ իմ մոդեմը tp-link է, բայց ինտերնետս կիսած է իմ և հարևանիս միջև: Իմ ինտերնետը գալիս է UsB-ով ու հենց ձորձում եմ iP դնեմ ինտերնետս կորում է:
Հնարավոր է ցանցը ստեղծել:

----------


## Shah

Կարող ե՞ս նկարել, չհասկացա ճիշտն ասած, մեկել, լավ կլիներ նշեիր պրովայդերիդ տված IP-ները, մեկել քո ներքին ցանցի IP-ները, ոնց ա կիսված քո ու հարևանիդ մեջ ու որ մասից ես ուզում միացնես 3-րդ մեքենան:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող ուզում եմ հարևանիս հետ մի ինտեռնետից օգտվել: Աշխարհի ամենախլամ(ամենաէժան) սարքավորումն ա պետք, որը թույլ կտա դա անել: Ուրիշ ոչ մի ավել հնարավորության համար ցանկություն չունեմ ավել վճարել: Համ ամենակարևորը միանանք անլար:

----------


## min-mak

> Ողջույն կարող եք օգնել
> Ուզում եմ տանը ներքին ցանց ստեղծել երկու համակարգիչներիս մեջ, բայց որ երկուսն էլ ինտերնետով ապահովվեն
> Մեկիս ՕՀ-ն Վին յոթ է, իսկ մյուսը xp
> Խնդիրն են է որ իմ մոդեմը tp-link է, բայց ինտերնետս կիսած է իմ և հարևանիս միջև: Իմ ինտերնետը գալիս է UsB-ով ու հենց ձորձում եմ iP դնեմ ինտերնետս կորում է:
> Հնարավոր է ցանցը ստեղծել:


ոչ չես կարող, պետք է սվիչ առնես, այնուհետև կարճ լանի կաբելը մոդեմից միացնես սվիչին որից հետո սվիչից 2 կաբել պետք է դուրս գա մեկը դեպի հարևանիտ տուն մյուսը քո երկրոդ կոմպ, մոդեմն էլ պետք կարգավորես որպես *մոդեմ-ռաութեր*

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  19:35 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  19:30 ----------




> Ժող ուզում եմ հարևանիս հետ մի ինտեռնետից օգտվել: Աշխարհի ամենախլամ(ամենաէժան) սարքավորումն ա պետք, որը թույլ կտա դա անել: Ուրիշ ոչ մի ավել հնարավորության համար ցանկություն չունեմ ավել վճարել: Համ ամենակարևորը միանանք անլար:


նախ նշի ինտերնետիտ տեսակը, ձեր կոմպերը սովորական կոմպ են թէ նութբուք, հեռավորությունը քո և հարևանիտ միջև, նոր այնուհետև կասենք խլամ սարքավորում պետք է օգտագործես թե թվանոց սարքավորում

----------

Պոզիտրոն (04.09.2010)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

2-ինսել սովորական կոմպ ա win7 os:
Նույն հարկում ենք ապրում 10-15մ:
Ինեթս օռանժ ա բայց կարա լինի նաև բիլայն(ցանկալի է)

----------


## min-mak

> 2-ինսել սովորական կոմպ ա win7 os:
> Նույն հարկում ենք ապրում 10-15մ:
> Ինեթս օռանժ ա բայց կարա լինի նաև բիլայն(ցանկալի է)


եթե բիլայն ասելով նկատի ունես հայլայն, ուրեմն կարող եք 2-ով ինտերնետ ստանաք կաբելների միջոցով, իսկ եթե բիլայնի ֆլեշկեն էս ասում ապա նույնիսկ կաբելներով ինտերնետ ստանալու համար պիտի ծախս անես, իսկ անլար ինտերնետի դեպքում պետք է նախ տվյալ համակարգիչների համար առնես վայֆայ ադապտեր, այնուհետև սվիչ-ռաութեր

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> եթե բիլայն ասելով նկատի ունես հայլայն, ուրեմն կարող եք 2-ով ինտերնետ ստանաք կաբելների միջոցով, իսկ եթե բիլայնի ֆլեշկեն էս ասում ապա նույնիսկ կաբելներով ինտերնետ ստանալու համար պիտի ծախս անես, իսկ անլար ինտերնետի դեպքում պետք է նախ տվյալ համակարգիչների համար առնես վայֆայ ադապտեր, այնուհետև սվիչ-ռաութեր


Հա հայլայնի մասի ա խոսքը: Իսկ կաբելով կապի որակը չի վատանա(լարը 20-30մ պիտի լինի)?իսկ նույնը անլար միանալ հնարավոր չի? Վերջին դեպքում վայֆայը ինչքան կնստի ամենախլամը

----------


## Hda

> Հա հայլայնի մասի ա խոսքը: Իսկ կաբելով կապի որակը չի վատանա(լարը 20-30մ պիտի լինի)?իսկ նույնը անլար միանալ հնարավոր չի? Վերջին դեպքում վայֆայը ինչքան կնստի ամենախլամը


 խորհուրդս
WI-FI ձեռ քաշի-թանկ,անհուսալի
մնա լարային տարբերակին

----------

Պոզիտրոն (04.09.2010)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> խորհուրդս
> WI-FI ձեռ քաշի-թանկ,անհուսալի
> մնա լարային տարբերակին


Այսպիսով ես և հարևանս ամիս վճարում ենք միասին 15000 ունենում 2մբ/վ ինտերնետ?+1 տարի բաժանորդագրություն: Լարի մետրը ինչ արժի?

----------


## Zangezur

> Ողջույն կարող եք օգնել
> Ուզում եմ տանը ներքին ցանց ստեղծել երկու համակարգիչներիս մեջ, բայց որ երկուսն էլ ինտերնետով ապահովվեն
> Մեկիս ՕՀ-ն Վին յոթ է, իսկ մյուսը xp
> Խնդիրն են է որ իմ մոդեմը tp-link է, բայց ինտերնետս կիսած է իմ և հարևանիս միջև: Իմ ինտերնետը գալիս է UsB-ով ու հենց ձորձում եմ iP դնեմ ինտերնետս կորում է:
> Հնարավոր է ցանցը ստեղծել:


սվիչ դիր ու երկուստ էլ լանով միացեք

----------


## Hda

> Այսպիսով ես և հարևանս ամիս վճարում ենք միասին 15000 ունենում 2մբ/վ ինտերնետ?+1 տարի բաժանորդագրություն: Լարի մետրը ինչ արժի?


10-15 մետրը       4-5 շիշ գարեջուր

----------


## min-mak

> Այսպիսով ես և հարևանս ամիս վճարում ենք միասին 15000 ունենում 2մբ/վ ինտերնետ?+1 տարի բաժանորդագրություն: Լարի մետրը ինչ արժի?


Լարային ինտերնետը մի քանի անգամ ավելի հուսալի է և արագ, լարով կարելի է ինտերնետ ստանալ 100 մետր հեռավորությունից առանց որակ կորցնելու, այնպես որ 20-30 մետրը ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի ունենա ինտերնետիտ որակի վրա: Կաբելի մետրը սկսում է 70 դրամից մինջը 150 դրամ, խոսքս UTP կաբելի մասին է:




> սվիչ դիր ու երկուստ էլ լանով միացեք


սվիչ տվյալ պարագայում պետք չի, մեկը ինտերնետին կարող է միանալ USB կաբելի միջոցով իսկ մյուսը լանի կաբելով

----------

Ապե Ջան (05.09.2010), Պոզիտրոն (05.09.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Այսպիսով ես և հարևանս ամիս վճարում ենք միասին 15000 ունենում 2մբ/վ ինտերնետ?+1 տարի բաժանորդագրություն: Լարի մետրը ինչ արժի?


Եթե լարը դրսով է գնալու ու օդի միջով, ապա FTP կաբել քաշի, ավելի որակյալ ու հուսալի:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Եթե լարը դրսով է գնալու ու օդի միջով, ապա FTP կաբել քաշի, ավելի որակյալ ու հուսալի:


Դե պետքա միջանցքով անցնի ու չեմ կարծում որ կաբելի համար վատ պայմաններ ա:
Իսկ մոդեմի վրա 2(կամ ավելի) միացման տեղ կա թե էտ հարցնել պիտի լուծվի: Հա մեկել բիլայնը չպիտի իմանա սրա մասին չէ՞:

----------


## min-mak

> Դե պետքա միջանցքով անցնի ու չեմ կարծում որ կաբելի համար վատ պայմաններ ա:
> Իսկ մոդեմի վրա 2(կամ ավելի) միացման տեղ կա թե էտ հարցնել պիտի լուծվի: Հա մեկել բիլայնը չպիտի իմանա սրա մասին չէ՞:


եթե միջանցքով է անցնում հանգիստ կարող էս UTP կաբել քաշես, իմ ինետի կաբելը արդեն 1 տարուց ավելի է միջանցքով է անցնում ու դեռ խնդիր չի առաջացել, բիլայնը իմանա չիմանա մի հաշիվա, դու ոչ մի անորինական բան չես անում: միացումն էլ այսպես է կատարվելու` մոդեմից մեկ USB կաբել դուրս է գալու մտնի մի կոմպին իսկ մյուս կոմպն էլ միացվելու է լանի կաբելով, մոդեմի վրա կա 2 ելք մեկը USB է մյուսը սովորական լանի կաբել

----------


## terev

> Հա մեկել բիլայնը չպիտի իմանա սրա մասին չէ՞:


Եթե իմանա, պայմանագրի այս կետի համաձայն, կարա շատ հանգիստ պայմանագիրը լուծարի, ու եթե ակցիայի շրջանակներում ա, կարա մնացած ամիսների գումարը գանձի:




> 13. Hi-Line ծառայությունը Բաժանորդին է մատուցվում վերջնական օգտագործման համար և
> նախատեսված չէ Բաժանորդի կողմից այն երրորդ անձանց առաջարկելու/վերավաճառելու համար:


http://www.beeline.am/hiline/contract.pdf

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եթե իմանա, պայմանագրի այս կետի համաձայն, կարա շատ հանգիստ պայմանագիրը լուծարի, ու եթե ակցիայի շրջանակներում ա, կարա մնացած ամիսների գումարը գանձի:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beeline.am/hiline/contract.pdf


Հա համաձայն եմ, բայց սենց մի փոքր բան, երկրորդ օգտագործող անձը իմ եղաբայնս է, միասին օգտագործում ու վճարում ենք, ի՞նչի պետքա գա ասի դու իրավունք չունես:

Զանգվածային միջոցառումեր պետք չի ծավալել, բայց այդպիսի մանրուքների վրա պետք է աչք փակել:

----------


## min-mak

> Եթե իմանա, պայմանագրի այս կետի համաձայն, կարա շատ հանգիստ պայմանագիրը լուծարի, ու եթե ակցիայի շրջանակներում ա, կարա մնացած ամիսների գումարը գանձի:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.beeline.am/hiline/contract.pdf


փաստորեն համաձայն այդ կետի այն ինտերնետ ակումբները ովքեր օգտագործում են հայլայն ինտերնետը խախտում են բիլայնի կանոնադրությունը

----------


## terev

Տղերք ջան, իմ իմանալով Hi Line-ը կարելի է օգտագործել այն բնակարանում, որում որ գրանցված է, ուզում եք 5 հատ կոմպ միացրեք:
Ինտերնետ ակումբներից խաբար չեմ:
Մանրուքը մանրուք ա, բայց դե պետք չի շուխուր դնել, որ հարևաններով են օգտվում, մեկել տեսար ... :Think:

----------

min-mak (06.09.2010)

----------


## aerosmith

իմ հշելով, պայմանագրում նշված է, որ վերավաճառել չես կարող..... իսկ ուղղակի ասենք նվիրել կարող ես....

----------

min-mak (06.09.2010)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող կարո՞ղ եմ D-link DES-1005Dսարքավորումը միացնել բիլայնի նվիրած մոդեմին և ասենք 3 հարևաններով օգտվենք մի ինտեռնետից:

----------


## matlev

> Ժող կարո՞ղ եմ D-link DES-1005Dսարքավորումը միացնել բիլայնի նվիրած մոդեմին և ասենք 3 հարևաններով օգտվենք մի ինտեռնետից:


Միայն համակարգչի կամ սրա նման մի բանի օգնությամբ:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

> Միայն համակարգչի կամ սրա նման մի բանի օգնությամբ:


Լավ չհասկացա թե ինչ ասել է համակարգչի օգնությամբ: Հիմա ինձ մի սարք է անհրաժեշտ, որին կմիացնեմ մոդեմից դուրս եկող լարը(որը հիմա միացած է լան քարտիս) և մեկի փոխարեն կունենամ ասենք 2-3 լան քարտ մտնող լար: Մեկը միացնեմ համակարգչիս մնացածը հարևանների համակարգիչներին: Ինձ թվացել էր թե նշածս սարքավորում այն է ինչ ուզում եմ: Մի՞թե սխալվել եմ: Եթե այո ապա նշված կայքում ո՞ր սարքավորումն փնտրածիս համապատասխանողը:

----------


## matlev

> Լավ չհասկացա թե ինչ ասել է համակարգչի օգնությամբ: Հիմա ինձ մի սարք է անհրաժեշտ, որին կմիացնեմ մոդեմից դուրս եկող լարը(որը հիմա միացած է լան քարտիս) և մեկի փոխարեն կունենամ ասենք 2-3 լան քարտ մտնող լար: Մեկը միացնեմ համակարգչիս մնացածը հարևանների համակարգիչներին: Ինձ թվացել էր թե նշածս սարքավորում այն է ինչ ուզում եմ: Մի՞թե սխալվել եմ: Եթե այո ապա նշված կայքում ո՞ր սարքավորումն փնտրածիս համապատասխանողը:


Բիլայնի նվիրած մոդեմ ասելով, կարծում էի, նկատի ունես 3G՝ usb-ով միացող մոդեմը (երբ հայլայն միացնելու հետ, ինչ-որ ակցիայի շրջանակներում նվիրում էր): Իսկ եթե խոսքը ADSL-ի մասին է (հենց հայլայնի), ապա, այո, հնարավոր է:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (20.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Քեզ հարկավոր է սարքել ցանց, որում կլինեն մի քանի համակարգիչ: Դրա համար քեզ անհրաժեշտ է մեկ կամ (եթե շատ է պետք) մի քանի Swich:
Կարող էս ավելի մատչելի գնով գնել TP-Link - ի այս 8 պոռտանի սվիչը:





*http://www.tp-link.com/products/prod...del=TL-SF1008D*

Սա արժե՝ 5000 դրամ: Կարող էս գնել՝ Nest - ից:

Կամ կարող էս D-Link - ի սվիչներից գնես, բայց դա ավելի թանկ կլինի:
Նույն 8 պոռտանի:



*http://hardware.am/network.htm*

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Շատ լավ փաստորեն այո: իսկ համապատասխան լարի 1 մետրի արժեք ինչքա՞ն է:
Հա մեկել սրանով մենք կարո՞ղ ենք իրար հետ կապվել: Ասեն խաղ խաղանք նյութեր փոխանակենք...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Շատ լավ փաստորեն այո: իսկ համապատասխան լարի 1 մետրի արժեք ինչքա՞ն է:
> Հա մեկել սրանով մենք կարո՞ղ ենք իրար հետ կապվել: Ասեն խաղ խաղանք նյութեր փոխանակենք...


Այո կարող եք, մինչև 100 մբիթ/վ - ի սահմաններում ինֆորմացիա կարող եք փոխանակել:
UTP լարի 1 տուփը, որը 305 մետր է, արժե՝ 22.000 դրամ:



FTP լարի 1 տուփը, որը 305 մետր է, արժե՝ 27.000 դրամ:



*UTP* լարը հիմնականում նախատեսված է տան համար, այն չունի լավ պաշտպանություն անձրևից, ձյունից ու արևից:
*FTP* լարը հիմնականում նախատեսված է դրսում ցանցեր սարքելու համար: Այն իր մեջ ունի պաշտպանիչ էկրան, տռոս (հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ):

UTP լարի 1 մետրը, եթե գնում էս մետրով, այն կարժենա՝ 80 դրամ:
FTP լարի 1 մետրը, եթե գնում էս մետրով, այն կարժենա՝ 120 դրամ:

Լարը կարող էս գնել՝ Փեթակից:

----------

Shah (21.03.2011), Պոզիտրոն (20.03.2011)

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ումից որ գնեմ լարը գլխիկները իրե՞նք կմիացնեն թե՞ դա ուրիշ տեղում: Իսկ կա այնպիսի մի բան որ 2 պատրասի լար իրար միացնի: Ասենք 2-ն էլ միանան այդ սարքին, որը ըստ էություն իրենց սարք չի ներկայացնում այլ ուղղակի 2 մուտքանի մի բան:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ումից որ գնեմ լարը գլխիկները իրե՞նք կմիացնեն թե՞ դա ուրիշ տեղում: Իսկ կա այնպիսի մի բան որ 2 պատրասի լար իրար միացնի: Ասենք 2-ն էլ միանան այդ սարքին, որը ըստ էություն իրենց սարք չի ներկայացնում այլ ուղղակի 2 մուտքանի մի բան:


«Փեթակ» - ում կան տեղեր որ խփում են, կան տեղեր, որ՝ ոչ: Պարզապես պետք է գնելուց առաջ ճշտել:  :Wink: 

Պատրաստի կաբելը երկարացնելու համար, կա պատրաստի երկարացման (հայերեն տարբերակը չգիտեմ) պերեխադնիկ, որը՝ այս տեսքն ունի, կամ մի քիչ կարող է գույնը ուրիշ լինել: 



Այն կարող էս գնել՝ «Ռադիոսիրող» խանութից, որը գտնվում է Չարենցի վրա: Գինը՝ 300 դրամ է:  :Smile: 
Եթե օգնության կարիք կլինի, պատրաստ եմ:  :Wink:

----------

Bruno (04.05.2011), Պոզիտրոն (21.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

մեկել ճշտի քեզ քռոսովեռ կաբել ա պետք թե սթրեյթ թռու  :Smile:  
ապե, մալադեց  :Jpit:

----------

Ապե Ջան (21.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> մեկել ճշտի քեզ քռոսովեռ կաբել ա պետք թե սթրեյթ թռու  
> ապե, մալադեց


Սովորական կաբելա պետք բռատ, ինքը մի քանի մարդա միացնում ու մոտ տարածության վրա, ամենահասարակ կաբելն էլ որակյալ կաշխատի իր պարագայում:  :Wink:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (21.03.2011)

----------


## Shah

Straight thru cable - օգտագործվում ա օրինակ սվիչ-սվիչ միացնելու համար
index.jpg

Crossover cable - օգտագործվում ա օրինակ սվիչ-կոմպի_էդեռնետ

images.jpg

ապե, խոսքը գործվածքի մասին ա... այ որ մի քանի անգամ կաբելին կոնեկտր միացրած ըլեիր էդ ժամանակ կիմանայիր ու ինձ էլ աչքով չէիր անի  :Jpit: )

----------

Պոզիտրոն (21.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Straight thru cable - օգտագործվում ա օրինակ սվիչ-սվիչ միացնելու համար
> index.jpg
> 
> Crossover cable - օգտագործվում ա օրինակ սվիչ-կոմպի_էդեռնետ
> 
> images.jpg
> 
> ապե, խոսքը գործվածքի մասին ա... այ որ մի քանի անգամ կաբելին կոնեկտր միացրած ըլեիր էդ ժամանակ կիմանայիր ու ինձ էլ աչքով չէիր անի )


 …ՃՃ

Հաաաա… բա հայաերեն գրի բան հասկանանք:
Հա չե միացրել եմ, մոտս էլ անգամ պահած ունեմ, առաջին ուսուցչիս տված նկարը, որի օգնությամբ սկսեցի սովորել: Բայց անկեղծ եմ ասում սկզբից ահավոր դ=վար էի էդ ամենը պատկերացնում, ասում էի ես չեմ կարա կանեկտր խփեմ:

----------


## Պոզիտրոն

Ժող վերը նշված տարբերակը բավականին հարմար է: Հիմա եթե փորձեմ wifiով կպնեմ ինչ է պետք անել: Բիլայնի 20.000 մոդեմով քանի հոգի ուզի կարա վայֆայով կկպնի թե սահմանափակում կա: եթե գնեմ սա  գինը 6700 D-link DWA-125// USB Adaptor 150Mbps// USB 2.0 Wireless 150Mbps,// 802.11g, 100-400m., 128Mbps, for home & office կարո՞ղ է կապը ավելի վատ լինի քան լարով: Եվ մինչև քանի մետրից կարղ է աշխատել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ժող վերը նշված տարբերակը բավականին հարմար է: Հիմա եթե փորձեմ wifiով կպնեմ ինչ է պետք անել: Բիլայնի 20.000 մոդեմով քանի հոգի ուզի կարա վայֆայով կկպնի թե սահմանափակում կա: եթե գնեմ սա  գինը 6700 D-link DWA-125// USB Adaptor 150Mbps// USB 2.0 Wireless 150Mbps,// 802.11g, 100-400m., 128Mbps, for home & office կարո՞ղ է կապը ավելի վատ լինի քան լարով: Եվ մինչև քանի մետրից կարղ է աշխատել:


Հարգելի *Պոզիտրոն.*

Կանխավ ասեմ, լարին ոչինչ չի՛ կարող փոխարինել և որակ ստանալ: Կարելի է լարին շատ մոտ լավ որակ ստանալ, բայց լարի նման բարձր թողունակությամբ որակյալ կապ բացառված է:

Բիլայնի մոմեմների wi-fi - ները տեղյակ չեմ մինչև ինչքան հեռավորության վրա են աշխատում, թե քանի՞ դեցիբել անտենա է իր վրա:
Իսկ սովորական TRENDnet - *այս* Access Point - ը բարձրահարկ շենքերի տան տարածքում, վերևի, ներևի հարևանների տանը կաշխատի նորմալ: Սա փորձված է: 

Բիլայնի դեպքում ուղղակի կարող էս այդ մոդեմով փորձել թե ինչպիսի՞ սիգնալ կստացվի, ըստ այդմել կկարողանաս որոշել, արդո՞ք որակ կստացվի, թե ոչ:  :Smile:

----------

Պոզիտրոն (30.03.2011)

----------


## Vge

123

----------


## Albert1987

Բարև ձեզ ,subnet zero ինչ ա կասեք??? Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ

----------


## ArsJAN

> Բարև ձեզ ,subnet zero ինչ ա կասեք??? Նախապես շնորհակալ եմ


Իսկ դու որ տեղ էս տեսել դա գրված

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ArsJAN* դուք ցանցային մասնագետ ե՞ք:

----------


## ArsJAN

> *ArsJAN* դուք ցանցային մասնագետ ե՞ք:


 Չէ , բայց որոշ չափով հասկանում եմ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Չէ , բայց որոշ չափով հասկանում եմ


Secondary և Main սրանցից Main - ով միանում էս ցանցին: Իսկ Secondary - ով կարող էս նույն կերպ առանձին կանալ ուղարկես, հետո այն լարով առանձնացնես մեկ ուրիշ ցանցի մեջ: 
Միայն լսել եմ դրա մասին, որ էդպիսի հնարավորություն ունի:
Ի՞նչ կասես:  :Smile:

----------


## ArsJAN

http://www.cs.vsu.ru/~kas/doc/inetFPK/IP.pdf  Մի գուցե կոգնի , ինձ անծանոթ սարք ա

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> http://www.cs.vsu.ru/~kas/doc/inetFPK/IP.pdf  Մի գուցե կոգնի , ինձ անծանոթ սարք ա


Ոչ հայերեն ինֆորմացիա շատ կա ինտերնետում տվյալ հարցի կապակցությամբ: Ինձ հայերեն է պետք:  :Smile: 
Համենայնդեպս շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

